# Strange Havanese Puppy Sales



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

An ad occurred in Sunday's Hartford Courant under havanese puppies for sale. Has anybody heard of this organization?

www.noahslittleark.com


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Here are a few threads about this breeder:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=13507&highlight=noah
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=18120&highlight=noahs+little+ark
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7133&highlight=noahslittleark


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks, I must have missed these threads. It's the first time I've seen this ad in our paper. They make the puppies sound like merchandise that can be returned at the store.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

He also posts in the Boston Sunday Globe quite often. Sounds like a BYB who raises lots of litters.:fish:


----------



## Mr. Brady (Apr 15, 2013)

it's sad he misuses the scripture like that


----------



## duaneculp (Oct 15, 2009)

Milo's Mom said:


> An ad occurred in Sunday's Hartford Courant under havanese puppies for sale. Has anybody heard of this organization?
> 
> www.noahslittleark.com


Hi,
My name is Duane Culp, and I noticed this post and since I am the owner of www.noahslittleark.com, I thought that I would reply to this request... I hope this is acceptable etiquette on this forum. We have been breeding these wonderful little pups in our home since 1996. Yes, we do have a number of moma's, usually more than a dozen at any one time. We do this because it means that we do not have to breed them too often... typically our moms get a one year break in between breeding's. We also live on 5 acres, and have a great setup for the dogs (they take up a lot of our home). The pups are born in our bedroom, or in the nursery, and are cared for all day by myself, my helper, and my kids.
We are the only breeder that I know of that will actually pay for the majority of the cost of surgeries should any of our pups have a congenital issue arise. We also hand deliver our puppies and never ship them. We have customers all over the country as a result of this hand delivery process, and the quality of our puppies. We have hundreds of satisfied customers all over the country who are happy to speak with potential customers and let you know how their experience was with us and how great and healthy their puppies are. 
If it will help to allay the concerns of some of you on this forum, I will be happy to have some of them join the forum and post a note regarding our services and puppies. 
Please take a look at our puppies if you would like at http://www.noahslittleark.com/Available_Havanese_Puppies.cfm or you can also view some on our facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/noahslittleark . We are presently having a cutest pet contest, and some of you may even want to post your puppy to see if you can win! Anyway, thanks for listening, and I hope this helps clear up and concerns about our puppies and us as a breeder, and by the way, we do CERF test all of our moms and dads (certificates can be seen when purchasing a puppy) as well as have the overall health, hearing, etc tested. So far we have had very healthy dogs with only 5 surgeries that we have paid for in 17 years. All of those dogs by the way are doing fine today as best we know also. Thanks for listening!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi, and welcome to the forum. Reputable breeders are always welcome here! Are your breeding dogs helath tested (hips, elbows, patellas, etc) and results posted with OFA and/or CHIC?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

duaneculp said:


> Hi,
> My name is Duane Culp, and I noticed this post and since I am the owner of www.noahslittleark.com, I thought that I would reply to this request... I hope this is acceptable etiquette on this forum. We have been breeding these wonderful little pups in our home since 1996. Yes, we do have a number of moma's, usually more than a dozen at any one time. We do this because it means that we do not have to breed them too often... typically our moms get a one year break in between breeding's. We also live on 5 acres, and have a great setup for the dogs (they take up a lot of our home). The pups are born in our bedroom, or in the nursery, and are cared for all day by myself, my helper, and my kids.
> We are the only breeder that I know of that will actually pay for the majority of the cost of surgeries should any of our pups have a congenital issue arise. We also hand deliver our puppies and never ship them. We have customers all over the country as a result of this hand delivery process, and the quality of our puppies. We have hundreds of satisfied customers all over the country who are happy to speak with potential customers and let you know how their experience was with us and how great and healthy their puppies are.
> If it will help to allay the concerns of some of you on this forum, I will be happy to have some of them join the forum and post a note regarding our services and puppies.
> Please take a look at our puppies if you would like at http://www.noahslittleark.com/Available_Havanese_Puppies.cfm or you can also view some on our facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/noahslittleark . We are presently having a cutest pet contest, and some of you may even want to post your puppy to see if you can win! Anyway, thanks for listening, and I hope this helps clear up and concerns about our puppies and us as a breeder, and by the way, we do CERF test all of our moms and dads (certificates can be seen when purchasing a puppy) as well as have the overall health, hearing, etc tested. So far we have had very healthy dogs with only 5 surgeries that we have paid for in 17 years. All of those dogs by the way are doing fine today as best we know also. Thanks for listening!


 Are you Breeding as a business? You have a hired helper? I have been told the only way to make any money is to have lots of dogs and that sounds like a business. Most good Havanese breeders don't make a penny they do it for the welfare of the breed. I realize Havanese are in a strong demand and I would rather hear of breeders like yourself who health tests and care about where the off spring is going and the cost of health issues. But without seeing your set up and not knowing how many puppy's you have at a time I really can only imagine that you are really just into it for money. Sorry


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

OMG I just went to your web site you are nothing more than a puppy mill. You have so many puppy's for sale you should be ashamed of your self.Their is no way you can give them the attention they need in their first 10 weeks to be adjusted and taught I feel sorry for them.


----------



## JazzFest13 (Mar 12, 2012)

Do you show your dogs in Confirmation to assure that they are meeting the Havanese Standard? How old are your females when you first breed them? 
This is another case of a BYB puppymill trying to convince themselves they are a reputable COE breeder.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't see any info on pedigrees, parents or ofa or chic. No inclination that parents are shown in anything. No pictures of where puppies are raised or mother's condition. Puppies are cute and clean, but this breeder should be using showed dogs and providing proof of all genetic tests, not just cerf, with good results, to back up claim of "highest quality".


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Yikes, this website upset me to the point that I stopped scrolling down to see ALL of the puppies! Any website that's willing to take paypal is a red flag, not to mention SOO manny puppies! Poor babies. Hopefully someone will look into this "breeder".


----------



## IceLadi (Mar 22, 2013)

Okay. Ive been readibg and biting my tongue. Am I to understand that a reputable breeder is. Such because of their humanitarian (4 legged) pursuits? That they donate their time and efforts and simp, y recoop partial costs by selling the pet quality pups - with a spay/neuter contract - for $2500 or so? These breeders basically donate the testing expense, training, show expenses for the love of tbe breed. - or the love of their own family of havs and any litters are again a contribution by way of trying to Iimprove the breed? This allows the enjoyment of these wondrous dogs to be contained - 1st by the expense and 2ndly by contract.

Interesting structure, similar to purchasing exclusive real estate with height size and commercial restrictions. Makes you think.

I have had a pet dog, one or another for most of my adult life. My sheltie was from a breeder, my husky mix was a rescue along with a springer spaniel rescue. Of the 3, the husky mix was the smartest and had the most distinct personality - I mention them to explain that though Im new to Havs, I am not new to raising dogs. They lived long and healthy lives. I began researching Havanese around a year ago, and here I am. 

Took me a while to find a puppy that I wanted and had full rights - I wouldnt buy land that didnt include mineral rights although I have no aspirations regarding drilling, so this was an issue for me.

My mission was successful, though you may call her a BYB. This forum seems quick to label. I see her as a responsible breeder, limiting the liters to what she can handle and is healthy for the dams - she has 3. My initial investment, including purchase, flight, extra vet visit prior to flight, supplies, and 1st visit to my vet totaled over $3k. I have full. AKC egistration and 5 generation pedigree. 

I've had Piper for 3 weeks and she is my pleasure. She is 14 weeks old now, paper trained, command trained to sit stay come stand and "sound trained" to the treat bag. She knows that the phone ringing means its time to bite mt toes or tug at my pants ..... much like my children did as toddlers. She slept all night from the 1st night - and I'm very appreciative of this. She was quickly trained to my schedule once we agreed to diagree about the 24" high pen. I mistakenly thought it was intended to contain her when I might not be in the room. I learned that its simply a polite boundary while I an IN the same room. She agrees to stay in the pen, playing or sleeping while I work. I agreed to bring her out when i leave the room. If i dont, it will only be a few minutes before she appears at my side jumping up like a long lost pup. If i truly need her to be contained, then she doesn't complain about being crated - in exchange i reward her with 2 of those tiny beef training treats. She is smart and adventurous and cuddly and affectionate. She waits for kisses and "night night" before going into her nighttime crate that sits on a table near my bed. We are having a blast and I hope to get another Hav next spring, from the same breeder.

Do I expect the breeder to pay for genetic source problems that may unexpextedly appear? No I dont. This dog belongs to me, good or bad. Why should my commitment be any less than it was for the rescues? 

Having said all this, and prepared for few to agree, with my position, I enjoy and appreciate the wealth of knowledge made available in this forum. I reviewed everey Hav online source I could find, and respect the volumes of breed knowedge shared here. 

Oy.. but I degress. Hopefully, I wont be booted after this post, but really, had I seen the ad for Noah's Ark before I found a breeder, I wouldn't have rejected them so quickly...... forgive if the topic has gone way past where I am, but I started this post a few hours ago... typing between traing, dinner, business on the pad and an intro to " these shoes do not go in your toy box"...


Nina


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks, Nina! I appreciate both your humor and your sense. I did get my dog, Beau, from Noah's Little Ark -- and I couldn't be happier if he pooped gold!! I may be lucky that I haven't had major health issues with him -- but there are at least a few others on this forum who got their pups from that breeder (and some have gone back for seconds), and I haven't heard any complaints from them, either.

You obviously connected with Piper's breeder and you've fallen in love with your little sweetie. Good for you!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

IceLadi said:


> Okay. Ive been readibg and biting my tongue. Am I to understand that a reputable breeder is. Such because of their humanitarian (4 legged) pursuits? That they donate their time and efforts and simp, y recoop partial costs by selling the pet quality pups - with a spay/neuter contract - for $2500 or so? These breeders basically donate the testing expense, training, show expenses for the love of tbe breed. - or the love of their own family of havs and any litters are again a contribution by way of trying to Iimprove the breed? This allows the enjoyment of these wondrous dogs to be contained - 1st by the expense and 2ndly by contract.
> 
> Interesting structure, similar to purchasing exclusive real estate with height size and commercial restrictions. Makes you think.
> 
> ...


I'm happy you're thrilled with your puppy and that others have had good experiences with these types of breeders, but consider yourself lucky. Breeders who do not test their breeding stock and use that information to keep the health of the breed up are playing Russian roulette. Would you buy a house without paying for an inspection? If you had your heart set on a Cavalier King Charles (also a lovely little dog) the rate of a painful and debilitating brain disease is 30% in the entire breed and almost 100% develop heart disease? Would you buy a cavalier puppy without the parents being tested? Health testing on the parents are not a guarantee, but the chances are lowered of buying a healthy dog than not. You paid $3000 for a dog that has a big question mark on the genetic health. You might as well get a rescue as the 3000k puppy has the same information on its genetic health as the dog in need of a home.

Just my thoughts. Breeding is part science and part chance, as anything can happen.
If it is all chance and no science, that sets the stage for letting genetic diseases creep in and the ones that suffer are the dogs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> I'm happy you're thrilled with your puppy and that others have had good experiences with these types of breeders, but consider yourself lucky. Breeders who do not test their breeding stock and use that information to keep the health of the breed up are playing Russian roulette. Would you buy a house without paying for an inspection? If you had your heart set on a Cavalier King Charles (also a lovely little dog) the rate of a painful and debilitating brain disease is 30% in the entire breed and almost 100% develop heart disease? Would you buy a cavalier puppy without the parents being tested? Health testing on the parents are not a guarantee, but the chances are lowered of buying a healthy dog than not. You paid $3000 for a dog that has a big question mark on the genetic health. You might as well get a rescue as the 3000k puppy has the same information on its genetic health as the dog in need of a home.
> 
> Just my thoughts. Breeding is part science and part chance, as anything can happen.
> If it is all chance and no science, that sets the stage for letting genetic diseases creep in and the ones that suffer are the dogs.


Nicely said, Angela. A lot of breeds hve been ruined by indescriminate breeding. We just do't want the same to happen to ours.


----------



## Mr. Brady (Apr 15, 2013)

no one is trying to get rid of mixed breed dogs
genetics tell us who carries bad stuff
we don't want to continue to pass on bad genes to ANY canine friends
at the where point we do not breed doggies with (insert problem that gets passed down)
we can hope to eliminate (said disease/etc) from all of the canine world is the global goal of all this offa testing. the "masters" if u will- of each breed want to eliminate (said disease/etc). "we" work locally to solve globally. 

it's not about snobbery - thou it can come off that way - the truth of "testing" is born from love to not have dogs suffer unnecessarily.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm sure that there are many on the Forum who have wonderful dogs from BYB's. My Milo is one of them. He has a wonderful temperament, and we love, love, love him. Unfortunately at about 8 months old he was disagnosed with Leggs, Calves, Perthes disease and needed major surgery. My breeder wasn't even familiar with that disease - I had to explain it to her. She hadn't done the proper testing. To her credit, they were able to trace the issue to the lineage of the sire. She had other problems with the same litter. She did reimbourse us half the price of Milo which was helpful with a very large vet bill. Pet insurance wouldn't pay because it was a genetic issue. Research and proper testing would have prevented this problem from developing.
We adopted our second Hav from a rescue group. We believe she was a designer, puppy mill dog.- probably mixed with shi-tsu. She had been found on the streets of Brooklyn roaming with a broken leg at about 7 weeks old. We were able to deal with her physical needs, but we are still dealing with behavioral issues at 3 years old. I intend to start a thread about her when I have the time. Her needs have been tremendous, but once again, she is temendously loved!
When I saw this ad in the newspaper, I asked for Forum input. Many people in this area ask my advice when looking for Havanese puppies. No one is saying the puppies aren't cute and loveable. I'm wondering if anyone has visited the breeder. I would like more opinions.


----------



## Belinda (Sep 9, 2013)

*Coco is a perfect Noah's Little Ark puppy!*

Coco came from Duane at Noah's Little Ark and was delivered to me by a very nice young woman at San Francisco airport in early August. Coco is a very happy, healthy little girl with an absolutely sweet disposition. She is smart and easily learns, everything I was looking for in my Havanese Baby. Here is a picture of her playing(a week ago) a few days after her summer cut, can't wait for it to grow back!!


----------

